# Pirates of Emerson - Moved to Alameda Fairgrounds



## danandmeg (Jun 8, 2008)

Just an FYI to all you Bay Area haunters, Pirates of Emerson has changed location to the Alameda Fairgrounds. Which personally, is WAY better for me because it was a trek down to the South Bay. Not to mention that now we can actually go grab some pub food before and make a night of it, instead of being out in the middle of nowhere! 

Pirates of Emerson


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx for the FYI, Love it every year since they're 1st !! Will be interesting to see what they're set up will look like (size) this year.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

This haunt is on my list of 'must sees'. One year I hope to make it out there...


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I drove by tonight, from what I could see it looks to be a pretty good size. Cant see anything other the a black wall and barbed wire. Still looks pretty cool.


----------

